# dallas conference



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

is anyone going to the soap conference in july? are they usually worth it? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

What soap conference?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

http://txsoapmaker2.org/2009/index.php

This one.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I just looked at the convention schedule and the convention cost and it seems a bit spendy. It's going to be held close to me so I wouldn't mind attending the vendor tables...just not sure about the rest of it. I'd like to hear from anyone who has attended a past convention though.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

That is a little too pricey for me. I would like to go to the vendors though. Do you have to pay to just go to that part?
Theresa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Doesn't look like it is open to browse and no way am I paying that kind of money would rather put it twards another goat


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, that means I will not be going. Like you Sondra I would rather use the money for a goat. 
Theresa


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Sondra said:


> Doesn't look like it is open to browse...


Well darn 

but like you, I can think of several things I could use that money on.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That isn't very sound thinking on their part, they could easily do $10 at the door or something like that with a discount towards purchase, just to the vendor area. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Only conference I ever heard of that doesn't have just a door price for looking. and another price for classes etc.


----------

